# Amazon goes after Uber and a slew of other on-demand startups with its own delivery service



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/amaz...rce=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer?r=UK&IR=T


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

If Amazon is using non-commercial vehicles to deliver packages, they're going after fedex and UPS, not Uber.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

From the article . . . "you'll have to provide _your own car_ and Android phone."

Whoops! Another app-based driver . . .


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> If Amazon is using non-commercial vehicles to deliver packages, they're going after fedex and UPS, not Uber.


Can you guess who is readily available to do that job who also happen to be unhappy at their current gig?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

toi said:


> Can you guess who is readily available to do that job who also happen to be unhappy at their current gig?


I know a few people....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> From the article . . . "you'll have to provide _your own car_ and Android phone."
> 
> Whoops! Another app-based driver . . .


Except drivers are paid BY THE HOUR.

Big difference.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

In CA, Amazon uses delivery companies that hire drivers with personal cars.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> From the article . . . "you'll have to provide _your own car_ and Android phone."
> 
> Whoops! Another app-based driver . . .


Interesting that they don't say anything about having your own car insurance.

What do I need to make deliveries?
We are looking for drivers who are at least 21 years old and have a car and a valid driver's license. You will also need an Android phone and will need to pass a background check. We'll provide access to the app and opportunities to deliver.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

observer said:


> What do I need to make deliveries?


You are using auto as a vehicle-for-hire which is using your car to transport people or cargo. You would need commercial insurance.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> You are using auto as a vehicle-for-hire which is using your car to transport people or cargo. You would need commercial insurance.


My point was that they don't say insurance is required at all.

I wonder if they pay for coverage.

By saying they pay 18-25 dllrs an hour, they imply drivers would be employees.

Unless they pay higher per hour rate so driver can afford to pay for commercial insurance.

I do like this model, it would work pretty well at Uber and Lyft.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just spotted one of those new mini mini vans with an "a" and a yellow swipey/arrow/smile under it. Looks like a variation of the Amazon logo, they may be doing package delivery themselves in CA.


----------

